# 1919 14X48 South Bend



## Charley Davidson (Mar 20, 2013)

This was delivered to my shop last night. It is a very complete and operational lathe. I plan to refurbish it and resell it. Have not found anything broken yet and for a 100 year old lathe it is in really good condition, ways are not worn but has a long gouge in the back side of the front one. Came with a 8" Cushman 3 jaw chuck in really nice shape, 10" 4 jaw in really nice shape, 13" face plate, 17 loose change gears and a few lantern type tool holders.  Serial #2102

I'll let the pictures tell the rest.


----------



## davidh (Mar 20, 2013)

that sucker is older then me even. . .  looks like a fun project.  my neighbor has a similar one, his is ruff, noisy and does what its intended to do.  what more can a guy ask for ?  nice find.


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice Charley why not keep it till something better comes along. Isn't it a larger swing and bed than yours?

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't need two lathes, need a horizontal mill & want a shaper


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 22, 2013)

Some info I got on this lathe from another forum "The original spec for the South Bend Series O 13" stated that it could  reduce the diameter of a mild steel shaft by 3/8" in a single pass.   That implies raising a 3/16" thick chip !" This thing is a work horse.

Too bad I have to work Sat. & Sun.as I'd like to get a good start on cleaning and dis-assembling it for refurb.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 22, 2013)

Charley.

A lot of lathes can rip like that but also consider the feed-rate will have to be very low -probably about 0.002 IPR.  That means the ribbon coming off will be 3/16" x 0.002" when, when you think about it, doesn't amount to much.  If the feed rate were were say 0.050 IPR, yeah, thats well in the category of "Dangerous Swarf" -the kind were you wear kevlon sleeves, throat protectors and flak jackets...

Ray





Charley Davidson said:


> Some info I got on this lathe from another forum "The original spec for the South Bend Series O 13" stated that it could  reduce the diameter of a mild steel shaft by 3/8" in a single pass.   That implies raising a 3/16" thick chip !" This thing is a work horse.
> 
> Too bad I have to work Sat. & Sun.as I'd like to get a good start on cleaning and dis-assembling it for refurb.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 23, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Charley.
> 
> A lot of lathes can rip like that but also consider the feed-rate will have to be very low -probably about 0.002 IPR.  That means the ribbon coming off will be 3/16" x 0.002" when, when you think about it, doesn't amount to much.  If the feed rate were were say 0.050 IPR, yeah, thats well in the category of "Dangerous Swarf" -the kind were you wear kevlon sleeves, throat protectors and flak jackets...
> 
> Ray



Thanks for bursting my bubble

Got a chance to do a little tear down on the machine, so far everything  is surprisingly in great shape, no broken/chipped gears and none seem to  be worn  too bad, Now I need to figure out how I'm gonna strip it, any  advice would be appreciated.  

I would also like to know what the 2 slots are for on top of the apron?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 24, 2013)

This thread died quick


----------



## aametalmaster (Mar 24, 2013)

Lets bring the thread back to life. The slots on the saddle are for a milling table which was an option back then. Just a thick plate with some slots. I have a 1919 15" x 6' bed that looks like yours. I also had a second one that i got rid of to a guy for a welding lathe fixture and he gave me back all of the spare parts he didn't need. I don't have the drive for either lathe and would like to see some more pics when you get it going...Bob


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm sorry to see the thread dying, please continue if you can.
i love your baby there, she has character few will ever know or appreciate. but i do regardless...


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow!!! yours is nice. I see it still has the threading chart on the left leg, you wouldn't have an extra one of those would you?

I'm gonna paint mine really nice and have a guy do some pin stripping on it. Mine is pretty complete and thanks for the info on the 2 slots.


----------



## aametalmaster (Mar 25, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Wow!!! yours is nice. I see it still has the threading chart on the left leg, you wouldn't have an extra one of those would you?



Of course i do  But its on the gear door because i have 2 of them...Bob


----------



## dirty tools (Mar 25, 2013)

it looks like my 1916 13X5
Mine  works great, although I need some accessories like the change gears.


----------

